
Bitcoin: A Proxy for Users - kushti
http://www.ofnumbers.com/2016/01/03/a-proxy-for-users/
======
chintan
I can add one data point. we recently launched this app -
[http://burningmanapp.co/](http://burningmanapp.co/) \- it converts your steps
into bitcoins. the usage is really off the charts >1000 users logging around
million steps everyday. >50% have provided their Bitcoin address.

------
brighton36
Last I checked Bitcoin is servicing a little under a million bucks a day in
retail transactions, Swanson always conveniently leaves out the dark market -
which is the target demographic for bitcoin, and puts into question the
honesty of his write-ups.

~~~
bdcravens
> the dark market - which is the target demographic for bitcoin

I missed that part of the white paper. There's a difference between a target
demographic and a use case.

------
markkat
Local bitcoins volume is a good resource.

[https://coin.dance/charts](https://coin.dance/charts)

------
siculars
"Hodl" indeed. I'm more or less in the demographic mentioned in the article. I
buy some tech gear from time to time on newegg but then just replenish on one
of the exchanges. Other than that I rarely buy things with btc. A donation
here and there.

Are folks considering putting coins to work in a tumbler? Experience?

------
Exuma
You know you're on a programmer's blog when this is the site hero image they
choose: [http://www.ofnumbers.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/03/cropped-...](http://www.ofnumbers.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/03/cropped-GWON-banner1.jpg)

~~~
philh
It's a photo of the great wall of china, referencing the blog title "great
wall of numbers".

I'm not sure what it has to do with programming? By default, I think I'd
expect a blog with that hero image to be a travel blog.

~~~
Exuma
Because it's the most blurry, fuzzy, poorly framed and honestly ugly photo of
the great wall of china you could ever pick for the huge prominent header
image of your blog. It has to do with programming because most programmers
have a terrible eye for design, although in this case I stand corrected
because apparently he's not a programmer.

And also, I said my original comment somewhat facetiously, it's not like it
matters at all anyway, it was just a funny observation.

